#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Arabisch voor semi-gevorderden

## ISA studentenvereniging

Ken jij het Arabische alfabet goed en kun je al redelijk Arabische woorden lezen, maar wil je je meer verdiepen? Wil jij de Arabische taal beter leren begrijpen, lezen en schrijven? Wil jij je woordenschat uitbreiden en de grammaticaregels onder de knie krijgen? Dan is de cursus Arabisch voor semi-gevorderden zeker wat voor jou! We maken hier een begin in de complexiteit van de Arabische grammatica, waarmee je de schoonheid van deze taal zult leren waarderen. Deze cursus bestaat uit 10 lessen, n keer per week, op de Vrije Universiteit.

Meld je aan via: https://www.svisa.nl/arabisch/

----------

